# Ruining Oso - No more Spray Bottles!



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I hesitate to post this here out of embarrassment. I thought it could potentially be helpful (as a NOT-TO-DO), however, and I could do with a bit of advice, so decided to go ahead and post. 

Most people on this forum probably already know that Vizslas are a soft breed and punishment should not be used. I certainly know this and have told my husband time and time again, as well as any dog walker or professional who gets close to my boy. 

That being said...... quite a while ago (probably when he was 5 months), I introduced the spray bottle to Oso when outside. It wasn't meant to hurt him, but I knew he didn't like it and it was recommended by a trainer. He kept getting different parasites from eating cat poop, grass, sticks, etc. and leave it just wasn't working well enough. So, I went for the quick fix and made the no noise and sprayed him. He acted like a bug bit him where it sprayed and then came over to me wagging his tail. Within a few days he had stopped picking up everything in his mouth and eating cat poop. We also used the spray bottle when he used to run into people legs while playing at the dog park and to back up my "no" sound when he wasn't playing appropriately. I still sometimes bring it with me to the dog park.

Anyways, lately due to my husband feeding him off his plate (grrr), Oso has been sneaking food off of my plate and a very hungry, food possessive fed up me (instead of making the right choice and creating a positive program and reinforcing him for staying in his spot - as I've done before), got the spray bottle and decided enough was enough and next time he did that, he would get a spray. 

Well, sure enough, I'm sitting eating my food on the sofa with the spray bottle next to me, he slides his little head up to my plate and attempts to take food off. I make the no noise (not angrily), pick up the bottle and spray. He ran away, but then tried again and I gave him a spray. That was all it took. Oso cowered in the corner as far away as he could from us. It broke my heart. But, what is worse, is that 3 days later, every time we sit down to eat on the sofa (that's where we typically eat dinner), he runs to the side of the room and cowers like an abused dog. After 10 months of having our poor baby and making good decisions, I messed it up with this. Obviously, the spray bottle is retired for indoor use indefinitely!! I've even stepped on his foot before (on accident) and he yelped like crazy, but never ever cowered.

This is where I need advice. We have been coaxing him over and petting him and giving him attention when he comes to the sofa. He is very nervous about the whole thing though and when I move my hand to drink my drink, he will flee back to the side of the room. After we eat, we have been inviting him up on the sofa (or coaxing him up). He still flees when either of us moves our outside hand. The whole thing is just so saddening, although I have realized he is not scared of me, but he associates that movement with getting sprayed. Yesterday, when we got our food, I gave him a bully stick and he laid in the middle of the floor and chewed it. When finished, he retreated to the side of the room. My thought is that first we regain trust during this situation/time period and un-pair us eating at the sofa with him getting sprayed and then start a positive program for him sitting on his bed while we eat. Should I just start the positive program now?

Anyways, what a sad story. Our little boy is acting abused and perhaps spraying him with the water was abuse. The good thing is that he is not scared of us in any other part of the day or setting. In fact, when we get him up on the sofa, he will cuddle with me just like any other time, until the hand moves. It is very sad!

I don't recommend spraying with water bottles or shaking with cans. Or at least know that if you do, there is a possibility your little boy/girl can be traumatized by it. As I said earlier, we have used the spray bottle with no problem for maybe 6 or 7 months when outside, but this was the first time inside. 2 sprays and we have an abused little boy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Probably hundreds of thousands of pups have had a spray bottles used on them to reinforce leave it/off or quite without any ill effects. I'm not saying Oso is not an exception to the rule. I would look at what other training and life experiences has been going on in his life prior to this happening. 
Three years ago a guy couldn't figure out why his pup would get scared at the sight of his shotgun. The pup had not even been introduce to any type of gun fire yet. 
Come to find out his wife had chased the pup out of the kitchen a few times with a broom.

Please don't baby Oso's fears. If you do you will reinforce them. It must be bad, momma comes to corfort me. Mine learn to face any fear by placing the object in a corner of a room. I act like its not there and ignore any fear of it. Later after they ignore it I place treats near it. Whenever I see the treats are gone I place treats on it. I don't praise them for taking the treats off it. I just act like nothing ever happened and move the object to a new location in the house.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with TexasRed. If you baby his fear it could make it worse!

We use the squirt bottle with lincoln and have no ill effects. Lincoln is scared of alot of things but he eventually faces his fear and all is ok without us saying a word. 

Good luck


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you!!! Thank you for reading the whole post too! I'm glad for your responses. I had a feeling we weren't reacting the right way. Whenever Oso was fearful or hurt before, I never reinforced. I guess it's no different if he is fearful of me (or my action of moving my hand), it was just more difficult for me because it felt so personal. I'll tell my husband, we'll start ignoring the behavior. 

Oso has never cowered before and his "fears" before were pretty small and short lived. It is painful to see him acting like an abused dog. 

I guess me acting guilty isn't going to help the boy at all. Thank you for the clarity!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

One other thing to consider is that many Vizslas go through 2-3 "Fear phases" in their first year or so. Oso might be entering one, it's not uncommon at around 10 months. 

Follow the course others have outlined and you know what to do! Give him a big hug from me!
Ken


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with your summation. Never used one, never will. Much better ways to educate my pups. Time, repetition and consistency always win through in the end. I have very well adjusted dogs with confident and controlled temperaments and no hang ups. 

If you use a No, or an Uh Uh or whatever to curb other behaviours, then surely spending time curbing the plate surfing will eventually reap the rewards.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

luv2laugh, you've received great advice already... I just wanted to relate my soft dog story. Willie goes with me in the car a lot, when it's cool enough outside. His first owner must have allowed him to ride up front, but I don't. 

About a year or so ago, I came out from the store, hopped back in the car, and saw Willie laying in the front seat, passenger side. I told him to get in the back. He wouldn't budge. Then came my mistake. I raised my voice and hollered at him... "GET IN THE BACK, WILLIE!" Still, he wouldn't budge. He laid there quivering, shaking like a leaf. Like I was going to hit him or something. I have never put a hand on him in anger. He rode like that all the way home, and when we got home, he was afraid to get out of the car. I had to go into the house from the garage, and leave the car door open, and eventually coaxed him to come out. Well, I have never yelled at him again. I felt sooo bad! However, it should be noted that he's never jumped up into the front seat again. I've never sprayed him, but just the yelling was enough to throw him into a terror. I felt like a really bad momma.


----------

